# Suche einen 400 Euro Gaming PC - Ist der da gut? Gibts was besseres?



## nightShaderX9 (28. März 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich suche einen Gaming-PC nachdem ich von meiner Xbox 360 endlich upgraden möchte. Die Grafik ist schon echt sch*** geworden und die Games machen auch keinen großen Spaß mehr, weil echt keiner mehr spielt. Ich will aber auf PC umsteigen, weil meine Freunde fast nur am PC spielen und ich die Spiele auch für nächste Generation behalten kann auf Steam. Meine Freunde spielen alle auf über 1000 Euro PCs aber so viel geld hab ich nicht und ich kann nur etwa 500 Euro ausgeben. 100 Euro brauche ich schon wegen Bildschirm und Tastatur und Maus hab ich schon. 

Hab viel gesucht und auch viel gefunden aber die meisten sind mir zu teuer. Hier im Video gibts einen PC für fast 400 Euro (es sind sogar etwas weniger!), der genau meine Spiele spielen kann, aber ich frage mich ob es da bessere optionen gibt? Außerdem hab ich noch nie ein PC zusammengebaut. Ist das schwer oder brauche ich dafür irgendwelches werkzeug? habe mir deswegen gedacht, ich lege noch 10 euro zur seite dafür, wenn ich extra was brauche. 

Und passen alle teile in jeden pc?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UqaLTYToEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2016)

400

vom preis/leistungsverhältnis ist das wirklich ganz ok (sogar ziemlich gut), würde ich meinen.
zumal das alles markenkomponenten sind, was ansonsten bei billig-rechnern ja nicht unbedingt der fall ist.
höchste einstellungen in allen titeln sind damit natürlich nicht drin, aber das dürfte dir ja klar sein. 

was den zusammenbau angeht:
hexerei ist das nicht. aber wenn du es dir nicht zutraust, lass es einfach den händler machen.
das kostet zwar ein paar euro extra, dafür sollte der rechner aber auch auf anhieb funktionieren.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2016)

Bis auf einige Probleme mit langen Karten in einigen Gehäusen gibt es keine größeren Probleme. Das Board sollte nur zur CPU passen (es gibt Boards für AMD-CPU und andere für INTEL). Auf Intel Boards geht keine AMD-CPU und umgekehrt. Der Ramtyp muß dann dazu auch passen. Und bei den Boards auf die unterstützten CPU achten. Auch nicht jede CPU des Herstellers geht auf jedes Board für den Hersteller.

Ansonsten..... Aber 400 EUR sind ein sehr enges Budget. Entweder Du riskierst es mit Gebrauchtteilen um einigermaßen up to date zu bleiben oder es wird eng.

Für eine einigermaßen vernünftige Karte gehen neu rund 200 EUR drauf, teils auch 300. Dann hast Du noch keinen RAM, kein Board und keine CPU. Eine Festplatte brauchst Du auch noch, evtl. ein optisches LW für DVD/CD und einen Tower mit Netzteil.

Also:  

Board 30-50 EUR
RAM 60 EUR
CPU 200 EUR
Grafikkarte 200 EUR
Netzteil 40 EUR
Festplatte 60-80 EUR
Tower 50 EUR
DVD-LW 20-30 EUR. 

Wären wir bei einem mittelmäßigen PC schon bei über 600 EUR. Vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen 10 EUR-Schein günstiger. Ohne Betriebssystem, was im Fall von WIN 7 im günstigsten Fall zusätzlich rund 25 EUR ausmachen würde. Aber 400 EUR mit Neuware für einen PC der einigermaßen up to date ist?? Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Bei Gebrauchtkauf (komplett oder in Teilen) gäbe es noch preislichen Spielraum nach unten. Wobei ein Komplettsystem gebraucht aus seriöser Quelle in Deinem Fall wohl budgetmäßig die günstigste Variante wäre.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bis auf einige Probleme mit langen Karten in einigen Gehäusen gibt es keine größeren Probleme. Das Board sollte nur zur CPU passen (es gibt Boards für AMD-CPU und andere für INTEL). Auf Intel Boards geht keine AMD-CPU und umgekehrt. Der Ramtyp muß dann dazu auch passen. Und bei den Boards auf die unterstützten CPU achten. Auch nicht jede CPU des Herstellers geht auf jedes Board für den Hersteller.
> 
> Ansonsten..... Aber 400 EUR sind ein sehr enges Budget. Entweder Du riskierst es mit Gebrauchtteilen um einigermaßen up to date zu bleiben oder es wird eng.
> 
> ...



^Eigentlich richtig,ich schlage aber mal folgende Option vor. Bei der CPU könnte man einen aktuellen Core I3 nehem...ca. 130 €. Der sollte alle Titel mit mindestens 30 FpS bringen. Wenn später mehr Geld und Bedarf da ist, den einfach wechseln. Das Gesparte lieber in ein vernüftiges Netzteil stecken.Also NT eher um die 65 €, das kann dann auch eine bessere Graka stemmen, falls er die in zwei Jahren ebenfalls wechseln möchte.


----------



## nightShaderX9 (28. März 2016)

Das heißt aber der ist besser als die Fertig-Zusammenbau-Rechner auf Amazon. Hab da bei einigen Freunden nachgefragt und die meinen, die sind alle Schrott. Bei dem sagen die das auch aber eben nicht nur wegen den teilen sondern weils zu billig ist. Mehr Kohle hab ich aber nicht, würde ja gerne noch 100 - 200 euro drauflegen sonst. 

Was kann ich denn da falsch machen? gibts da vielleicht nen guten link?

ansonsten danke für alle ratschläge hier!


----------



## nightShaderX9 (28. März 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> ^Eigentlich richtig,ich schlage aber mal folgende Option vor. Bei der CPU könnte man einen aktuellen Core I3 nehem...ca. 130 €. Der sollte alle Titel mit mindestens 30 FpS bringen. Wenn später mehr Geld und Bedarf da ist, den einfach wechseln. Das Gesparte lieber in ein vernüftiges Netzteil stecken.Also NT eher um die 65 €, das kann dann auch eine bessere Graka stemmen, falls er die in zwei Jahren ebenfalls wechseln möchte.



Aber ist der Core i3 nicht ein Dual Core Prozessor? Der ist doch noch schlechter? Die meisten Spiele brauchen ja jetzt einen Quad core.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. März 2016)

^Ja, das stimmt...er simuliert aber zwei weitere Kerne. Im Gerätemanager werden dir vermutlich vier Kerne angezeigt. Wie gesagt...es geht dir ja um die Spieleleistung, und da bringt er eben bei allen Titeln - wenn auch mit Kompromissen - seine 30 FpS.


----------



## Golgomaph (28. März 2016)

Also als Link könnte ich dir www.youtube.com empfehlen. Suche einfach nach "PC Zusammenbau" o.Ä. und du findest viele Videos die sich teils auch ohne Schnitt über eine Stunde erstrecken. Wenn du solch ein Video theoretisch nebenher laufen lässt, wenn du deinen Rechner zusammenbaust, dürfte das völlig unproblematisch werden .. zwei weitere Hände wären übrigens hilfreich. 

Haben denn deine Freunde eine grobe Ahnung vom Gebiet, oder deklarieren die alles was anders/schlechter als ihr eigenes System ist als Schrott? Ich persönlich musste die Erfahrung machen, dass es manchmal besser ist auf Testberichte / die Masse zu hören, anstatt auf "private Quellen" .. aber das möchte ich jetzt auf keinen Fall pauschalisieren.

Dinge die du falsch machen könntest:
-> Körper nicht erden, bevor man loslegt (beispielsweise einfach mal an die Heizung langen)
-> Abstandshalter zwischen Board und Gehäusewand vergessen


----------



## nightShaderX9 (29. März 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Also als Link könnte ich dir www.youtube.com empfehlen. Suche einfach nach "PC Zusammenbau" o.Ä. und du findest viele Videos die sich teils auch ohne Schnitt über eine Stunde erstrecken. Wenn du solch ein Video theoretisch nebenher laufen lässt, wenn du deinen Rechner zusammenbaust, dürfte das völlig unproblematisch werden .. zwei weitere Hände wären übrigens hilfreich.
> 
> Haben denn deine Freunde eine grobe Ahnung vom Gebiet, oder deklarieren die alles was anders/schlechter als ihr eigenes System ist als Schrott? Ich persönlich musste die Erfahrung machen, dass es manchmal besser ist auf Testberichte / die Masse zu hören, anstatt auf "private Quellen" .. aber das möchte ich jetzt auf keinen Fall pauschalisieren.
> 
> ...



Auf YouTube schaue ich fast immer, weil da immer neue Videos kommen. Meine Freunde haben halt die Kohle für ihre PC's, ich kann mir aktuel nicht mehr leisten. Die Anleitungen sind aber sonst alle gleich? Mehr kann ich sonst nicht falsch machen oder?


----------



## Batze (29. März 2016)

Also,
für 400€ ist der Rechner wirklich gut, also vom Preis Leistungs Verhältniss.
Aber du solltest dir im klaren sein das ein reiner Gaming PC etwas andere Hardware braucht. Spielen kannst du mit diesem PC sicherlich sehr viele Spiele, die meisten aktuellen Titel auch, aber mit weit runtergeschraubter Grafik. 

Allerdings das Größte Manko was ich da sehe, wenn du mal Flüssiger bist, ein Sinnvolles Upgraden der Hardware ist bei diesem Rechner so gut wie nicht möglich. Denn das Board ist ein FM2 Board, dort kannst du also nicht auf die momentan aktuellen AMD FX CPUs aufrüsten. Und ohne bessere CPU bringt auch eine bessere Grafikkarte bei dieser Kombination recht wenig, zumal du dann auch wohl ein besseres Netzteil benötigen wirst. 300 Watt, auch wenn es von einer guten Firma wie BeQuiet ist, ist schon hart an der Grenze für eine gute Stromversorgung bei besseren Komponenten.

Will damit auch sagen, es ist ein Rechner mit Einbahnstraße, wo weiteres sinnvolles Aufrüsten so gut wie nicht möglich ist.

Ach so, du benötigst noch um die 20-25€ für das Betriebssystem Windows7 64Bit.

Wegen dem Zusammenbau. Wenn du so etwas noch nie gemacht hast, lass dir unbedingt von einem helfen der sich da auskennt, es kann einfach zu viel daneben gehen, einfach auch weil die Angst mitspielt etwas falsch zu machen.
Wir hier haben alle gut reden und sagen es ist nicht so schwer, aber kaum einer erinnert sich zurück an die Tage wo er mal angefangen hat selbst zusammen zu bauen, da stand man nämlich auch erstmal vor einem Haufen Fragezeichen.
Ok, es ist leichter geworden als wie vor 15-20 Jahren und die Stecker die gestöpselt werden müssen kann man kaum falsch anbringen, ist alles genormt, aber Fehler können immer passieren wenn man noch keine Erfahrung hat.
Wenn man den dreh dann erstmal raus hat ist es aber heutzutage wirklich einfach.



nightShaderX9 schrieb:


> Auf YouTube schaue ich fast immer, weil da immer neue Videos kommen. Meine Freunde haben halt die Kohle für ihre PC's, ich kann mir aktuel nicht mehr leisten. Die Anleitungen sind aber sonst alle gleich? Mehr kann ich sonst nicht falsch machen oder?



Vom Prinzip her alles das gleiche, außer bei der CPU. AMD und Intel gehen beim anschließen/aufbringen des Lüfters auf die CPU verschiedene Wege.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2016)

Wenn du so wenig Geld hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall gebrauchte Teile nehmen. Da hast du dann viel mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Du könntest zB einen Core i5 für den Sockel 1155 mit Mainboard besorgen, dazu dann 8GB DDR3-1600-RAM. Gehäuse sind selbst neu für 30€ "ausreichend", Netzteil würde ich auch eher neu holen, da reicht aber ein gut ausgewähltes für 40€ aus - aber auf keinen Fall "600W für 39,99€ " - so was taugt nix. Lieber nur Nennwert 450W, aber Markenmodell. 1000GB Festplatte kosten neu 45€, gebraucht günstiger, aber da weißt du nie, wie lange die schon gelaufen ist.

Grafikkarte kann man dann noch aussuchen, wenn der Rest steht und man weiß, was an Geld noch übrig ist. Vor allem: wenn du als Basis was ordentliches hast, kannst auch in 1-2 Jahren per neuer Karte den PC wieder flottmachen.


----------

